

Weekend project - Getting ignored by my own robot - rburhum
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVYsWtR_gR4&feature=g-upl

======
rburhum
Basically, I learned how to build a small robot this weekend. I did not even
know how to operate a tiny little Servo on Saturday morning and by Sunday
night I was hooking it up to the Android Speech SDK. Let me know if you got
questions. Hope you like it!

